# Heat Press space issues? Potential dimensions?



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

In reference to this heat press: http://www.coastalbusiness.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=33969

How much room will I need? Do swing-aways swing all the way around, or just 90 degrees? 

I'm trying to figure out where these beast can be accomadated, but that's hard to do spacially when it's not in front of me. Can anyone measure the swing dimension for me? Or preferebly the dimension from the bottom left corner of the heat press, to the bottom right of the heatpress when it's all swung out (that'll give me a hypothetical "edge", so I can determine what kind of room it needs). Thanks!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope this help. I have my Mighty press 15 x 15 clamshell on a 4 foot shelt and it gives me room on moth side to work and leave a mess as my wife says..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That is 4 foot shelf not shelt.. I do not know what a shelt is but I bet in some language it means something..


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I have mine on a folding table much like you can buy in Walmart. Its 3' x 5', lots of extra room infront to leave a tape measure and such.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmm... so the clamshell appears fairly small and convenient. Anyone with a swing-away?

Thanks so far guys! 

The biggest problem is how my house is setup, it's still fairly new, and everything has its own place. Thus the issue.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

great pic, lou. I didn't realize how little space a 15x15 takes up, relatively speaking.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a swingaway, and it needs 2x the space. You need the space for the right hand side when you swing it over and out of the way, and the space it takes up.....plus the space you keep between the press and the wall. I hate press dents in my walls. 

If you only plan to do t-shirts and nothing else, Id go with the clamshell. But if you are going to get into tiles, trophies, and other things of that nature, as well as t's, Id get a swingaway.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Robin said:


> I have a swingaway, and it needs 2x the space. You need the space for the right hand side when you swing it over and out of the way, and the space it takes up.....plus the space you keep between the press and the wall. I hate press dents in my walls.
> 
> If you only plan to do t-shirts and nothing else, Id go with the clamshell. But if you are going to get into tiles, trophies, and other things of that nature, as well as t's, Id get a swingaway.


Well mainly shirts, but also sweatshirts... that's where my concern lies


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

hopefully someone with a clamshell, that presses sweats will chime in soon. I dont see it as a problem. I would be more concerned with thick(hard) items that need to be pressed evenly.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> hopefully someone with a clamshell, that presses sweats will chime in soon


That would be me. I am doing 100 sweats for a school. I don't see any difference between sweats and tees other than a little thicker.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Really? In which case I'll probably go with the clamshell -- it'll fit much better! Anyone else!? Thanks!


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Hoodies and sweats are exactily the same. Just need to readjust for how thick they are.


----------



## irishmom205 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Before reading this I was on the fence of which machine to buy & now I know! Thanks everyone for helping to make the choice for the clamshell machine since I have little room for my machine!*


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I originally ordered a 16x20 clamshell and they sent me a 16x20 swinger by mistake, so I got a really, REALLY good deal on a swinger. I offered another $100 to keep the swinger. Their alternative was to pay shipping on 200lbs back to them and then another 100lbs back to me. It takes up 20" closed and another 24" to the right side when it's open. I really love the press and I'm glad I ended up with it.

I also recently got a 14x16 clamshell. The big difference is the weight. The 14x16 weighs 90lbs. The 16x20 swinger is over 200lbs. Both presses and a mug press sit on a 5 foot folding table. The swinger sits on the right side so when it's open it doesn't occupy table space. Eventually I'll buy or build a stand with casters for the swinger.

The swinger is nice because it presses even pressure on things as thick as 1", but I've also pressed 3/4" plaques with the 14x16 clamshell with no issues.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> I originally ordered a 16x20 clamshell and they sent me a 16x20 swinger by mistake, so I got a really, REALLY good deal on a swinger. I offered another $100 to keep the swinger. Their alternative was to pay shipping on 200lbs back to them and then another 100lbs back to me. It takes up 20" closed and another 24" to the right side when it's open. I really love the press and I'm glad I ended up with it.


rrc62 (and others with this press model), is it normal for the keypad on your Hotronix Swinger to move within the housing when pressing keys? I'm asking because I saw this happening when looking at the Stahls' video on the Swinger 16x20. Whenever the operator pressed buttons on the right side, the keypad sunk with the push of the buttons but it didn't sink as much pressing middle keys. I'm unsure if it's by design or not.

Nevertheless, you got a STEAL as this is a nice unit!!!


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

my presses are Geo. Knight so I can't comment on the keypad. The space requirements are about the same though.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Whoops, sorry about that rrc! Guess I'm dreaming too much about that press. 

AB


----------

